# KasKiRanch 2015/2016 Nigerian Dwarf kids



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Well it was over almost as soon as it started but excited for the next batch! We had late/early kids this year. 

We had twin bucklings on Halloween and unfortunately lost both  first set we ever lost mom showed no signs (never does...booger) looks like she didn't get them cleaned up fast enough one died before we ever saw him the other frozen stiff and we spent almost 16hrs working on him...finally his little body just couldn't take it no more. 

Then we had Kids on Christmas what a great present! Twin bucks both blue eyed one polled! Mom is a fast kidder definitely a keeper.

And then a very long anticipated kidding 01/22/16. Buck/doe both blue eyed possibly homozygous.

Please welcome KasKiRanch kids!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Awesome!!!

I have a homozygous buck, hoping he gives me some **** bucklings!! I wonder if you can test for that, or if the only way know is when they have thrown several kids?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Redbarngoatfarm said:


> Awesome!!!
> 
> I have a homozygous buck, hoping he gives me some **** bucklings!! I wonder if you can test for that, or if the only way know is when they have thrown several kids?


I am pretty sure you can test them. My buck I am 99% sure homozygous for blue eyes both parents had blue eyes he has sired 9 kids with 4 does 3 out if the 4 had brown eyes and all of his babies have blue. I plan at looking at getting him tested. I am going to check with WADDL. I want a homozygous polled buck...it's to heart breaking when the babies have to be dehorned


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No. Testing is not available.


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

KW Farms said:


> No. Testing is not available.


I'm thinking cattle you can test for the polled gene in cattle and they are working on doing the same in goats.


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Well this was an unexpected/expected surprise on 05/10/2016. A very WELCOME surprise because this little girl is going to remain a permanent member of the herd. 

Please welcome KasKi PF Gypsy Rose...her color has yet to be defined with an actual name but with assistance was described as such:
"gold/brown with gray undertones and darker points; white on head, sides, tail" & POLLED!

Sire: WRRanch Papa Flash (Black & White)
Dam: AJUD Sadie (Gold)

We have had 10 full siblings from this cross and she is the first polled doeling and only one with this unique color.

Pictures are really hard to get of her with the right lighting to show her true color these are all day of birth and she is DRY in all of them.


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Here she is a day old in the towel and 4 days she likes her inside cuddle time with the kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------

